# 3 stage Vortex snow blower



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the Troy bilt Vortex 3 stage snow blower?
Hope they beefed up the differential and the blower for the added stress.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

First I heard of that on anything but the Cub Cadets. Looks like MTD is rolling out the 3 stage to some more models now.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

tuffnell said:


> Has anyone looked at the Troy bilt Vortex 3 stage snow blower?
> Hope they beefed up the differential and the blower for the added stress.


Interesting timing of your thread. I was at the local Lowes last night and saw a few of those machines parked out front all chained up. Looks kinda cheesey with the round disc auger thing staring you in the face. Just my observation is all.

Would be interesting to get some feed back on what people think.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Would be interesting to get some feed back on what people think.


discussion here from last winter.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/cub-cadet-snowblowers/12714-cub-cadet-3x-any-other-satisfied-owners.html


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dbert said:


> discussion here from last winter.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/cub-cadet-snowblowers/12714-cub-cadet-3x-any-other-satisfied-owners.html


Interesting. Thanks for the link dbert!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Actually now that I looked through that thread... I was thinking of a different thread. I thought I'd remembered seeing a video of the owner operating it.


----------



## vv132 (Nov 9, 2014)

was wondering how the vortex 3x compares to the cub cadet 3x


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

One is black and red, the other is yellow. I think the stickers are different too.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> Interesting timing of your thread. I was at the local Lowes last night and saw a few of those machines parked out front all chained up. Looks kinda cheesey with the round disc auger thing staring you in the face. Just my observation is all.
> 
> Would be interesting to get some feed back on what people think.


I never even bother to look at these things. Just walk on by. I'll never buy a new blower. There are way too many good, no, great used machines to choose from.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> One is black and red, the other is yellow. I think the stickers are different too.


 Nailed it!


----------

